# Injured Zebra Danio?



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I got home and found one of my zebra danios struggling. I looked closer and I noiced her tail fin was tore up and her stomach very large with what seems like a blood spot at her anus. I put her into quarantine and with some aquarium salt as well as took pictures. 
*
1. Size of tank? - 10 gallons

2. Water parameters - Don't have time to check, gotta get to work
a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite?
c. Nitrate?
d. pH, KH and GH?
e. Test kit?

3. Temperature? - about 78 ish

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? -Freshwater

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? - approximately two months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
1 male betta, 4 other zebra danios, 3 cory catfish, betta since september, all the others since December

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? They are all original tank members

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? 2 live plants
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? sand bottom
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? - Plants kept in glass jars fillleed up with gravel, one large betta safe decoration

9. a. Filtration? - Yes
b. Heater? - Yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? - No real schedule, when I wake up/get home from work
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? - none

11. a. Water change schedule? - once a week
b. Volume of water changed? - usuallhy about 25%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? - tap water
d. Water conditioner used? - yes
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?
-about once a week or every other week

12. Foods? - New Life Spectrum pellets
How often are they fed? - twice a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? - 
b. Appearance of poop? - haven't seen any yet
c. Appearance of gills? - seem fine, but having trouble breathing 

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? - Aquarium Salt
b. What meds were used?*


http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb455/Konzertposaune/DSCF0002.jpg

http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb455/Konzertposaune/DSCF0001.jpg




UPDATE: I think she has died, sunk to the bottom didn't float, but I would still like to know some opinions. Do I have something contagious loose? so far no other fish is showing symptoms.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Check the water parameters of your main and quarantine tanks when you get back.
How much salt was dosed?
Have you noticed any aggression between the danios and betta?

Looks like the red spot could be an infection or bump from physical attacks by one of your fish to me. Nothing much you can do except keep clean water and dose a teaspoon per gallon of salt if it was still alive.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

The Betta ignores the fish, I only ever see the danios interacting with eachother, and as far as the danio goes she died. I'll keep an eye on the other tank.


----------

